
In this sports betting company, the winners are called 'problem customers' - pier0
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12-05/bet365-whistleblower-says-winners-given-delays/11768486
======
philpem
This doesn't seem any different to what most businesses do. If a particular
customer is losing you money, why would you continue to do business with them?

The only difference here is, it's algorithmic.

And really, given the reputation of many bookmakers - not a surprise at all.

